
Ask HN: Thoughts on elementary OS? - gonational
TIL about elementary OS<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elementary.io&#x2F;<p>I am immediately interested, but because this is the first time I’ve ever heard about it, despite frequenting hacker news, I am skeptical that it could be less to be excited about than what it seems to be.<p>Any thoughts from any of you about why this project is great or terrible, or anything in between?<p>I’ve been on Mac since Snow Leopard, and every time I think to myself, “I need to get off Mac because of X”, I remind myself how terrible Windows is, and how terrible a UX Ubuntu is.<p>Note - thanks @hamaluik for this comment:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22902795
======
throwaway888abc
Elementary is great! Grab the image, boot your usb memory and see it yourself.
Very polished experience.

Last release discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21719028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21719028)

~~~
gonational
Awesome, thanks!

------
fabrice_d
Elementary is a superb linux distribution: you don't know at all you're using
linux!

More seriously, I installed it on several relatives laptops (from 15 to 70+
yo) and I never heard anyone complain. In general, it just works.

------
Malp
It's lovely and very polished! Have been following it for some time now and
can't wait to see where they go from beret.

